# NBA players with college degrees?



## sliver (Nov 21, 2004)

how many nba players with college DEGREES can you name? (not just ones who have gone to college for a few years but never graduated) Just curious to know, with so many straight-outta-high-school players these days.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Vince Carter.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Yup, everybody knows Carter.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Emeka Okafor, Tim Duncan, Jay Williams, Shane Battier, Kenyan Martin, Juan Dixon, Kyle Korver, Nick Collison. There are a lot!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I'm actually more interested in what they studied. Okafor was Finance or Politics or something wasn't he?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Greg Ostertag...


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, Okafor got a degree in finance. The other NBA player who is intelligent by normal standards is Foyle, who got a BA in history.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Yes, Okafor got a degree in finance. The other NBA player who is intelligent by normal standards is Foyle, who got a BA in history.


He can't be that stupid with his new contract...


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Steve Blake


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I think the great Michael Doleac has a BA...not sure in what.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

i think michale ruffin has a degree in engineering


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Tracter Traylor a degree in eating


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

What was VC's degree in?


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

> Tracter Traylor a degree in eating


lol.
That's a phD right there.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!


best. sig. ever


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diophantos</b>!
> I think the great Michael Doleac has a BA...not sure in what.


Doleac is actually not far off from getting his doctorate.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Shaq.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Matt Bonner


----------



## AnnoyingPedestrian (Dec 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PartisanRanger</b>!
> What was VC's degree in?


African-American Studies


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jordan had a degree in Geography

The most famous geographer ever.

The richest geographer ever as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Keith Van Horn
Michael Doleac
Andre Miller
Antwan Jamison
Jerry Stackhouse
Juwan Howard
Allen Houston
Charlie Ward
Bobby Sura
Rodney Buford
Shane Battier
Andre Emmett
Dahntay Jones
Ryan Humphrey
Grant Hill
Cuttino Mobley
Brendan Haywood
Brent Barry
Richie Frahm
Luke Jackson
Ira Newble
Wally Szczerbiak
Trenton Hassell


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

James Jones


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Josh Howard : Religion

Marquis Daniels : Sociology (3 1/2 years)

Chris Duhon : Sociology

Carlos Boozer : Sociology (geez)

Shane Battier : Religion

Jared Reiner : Finance

Eric Piatkowski : Finance

Kirk Hinrich : Commmunications

Antonio Davis : Computer Information Systems (oooh)


----------



## golden hurricane fan (Feb 13, 2006)

Primetime23 said:


> i think michale ruffin has a degree in engineering


He got a BS in Chemical Engineering from the University of Tulsa with an outstanding GPA as I recall... I had a few classes with him, calc & diff eq I think. Smart guy and even harder worker.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Damien Wilkins -- he was at Georgia for 4 yrs so he must have a degree in something.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

its lucky these ppl made it in the NBA. they wouldnt be making jack **** with the degrees they have.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

myELFboy said:


> Damien Wilkins -- he was at Georgia for 4 yrs so he must have a degree in something.


not nesecarly


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know that the Admiral was a Civil engineer.He was too tall for submarine duty so they wouldn't let him study that sort of engineering.In baseball there was Moe Berg who was a second rate catcher and a really first rate linguist and also a spy during world war 2.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Tim Duncan = Psychology


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Matt Bonner


I still remember him getting pretty upset over receiving a B+ in chemistry; His only grade under an A during his entire time in college studying Business Administration. I believe he finished with a GPA something like 3.998. I also remember him getting the B had something to do with him being in Hawaii for the Maui Classic right before an exam.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Diable said:


> I know that the Admiral was a *Civil engineer*.He was too tall for submarine duty so they wouldn't let him study that sort of engineering.In baseball there was Moe Berg who was a second rate catcher and a really first rate linguist and also a spy during world war 2.


that's very impressive. My dad is a Civil Engineer & he always talks about the insane math he had to take (@ Oregon State) & how many guys switched majors.



rynobot said:


> not nesecarly


yes, that's why I said I assume. he could've majored in general studies, lol.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Ron Artest has a Masters Degree on Public Relations :rofl:


----------



## bayoubach (Feb 13, 2006)

Anfernee Hardaway years ago went back and finished up his degree much the same as Vince and Shaq have. Shaq has his masters now I believe. He got it online from the Univ of Phoenix


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

osprey said:


> Ron Artest has a Masters Degree on Public Relations :rofl:


Cris Anderson has a Masters in Chemistry. :rofl:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

osprey said:


> Ron Artest has a Masters Degree on Public Relations :rofl:


He must thank god that he can play basketball...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> CHARLOTTE, NC--Emeka Okafor, center for the Charlotte Bobcats, has yet to turn into the dominating center the Bobcats hoped for when they selected him with the second pick in the 2004 draft. Even his world-renowned 3.8 grade point average, which he graduated with after three years at UConn, isn’t doing much for him as he sits on the bench in street clothes nursing a bum ankle.
> “Yea, he’s helping us a lot. What a great pick that was,” said coach Bernie Bickerstaff. “Such a smart kid, too. Can you believe that grade point average? Unbelievable. Maybe while he’s sitting there on the bench he can read A Tale of Two Cities or something. Then when he gets back on the court he can recite Shakespearean love sonnets while dumber players hammer slam dunks in his face. I’m telling you, this is the last time I draft somebody intelligent.”


 :clown:


----------

